# Lets be careful out there



## Mandolin (Jan 5, 2012)

Alright. Here we go. My neighbor was killed in a logging accident last week. We worked for a local company that was logging in Louisiana. The boss man was cutting a tree and it fell the wrong way. He hollered and my neighbor tried to run but apparently fell and the tree fell on his head. He lived about 18 hours. Fellas, what we do is dangerous. I've had trees almost get me twice and can't count the widowmakers. I don't want to ever log on to Woodbarter and see where one of you guys was killed or hurt in a logging accident. People wonder why I wear a hardhat. Because I don't want my skull bashed in, thats why. 'nuff said.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh man.


----------



## JMC (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the concern RL but I guarantee you if I get killed by a tree I want be posting it here. I know ya'll would never let me live it down.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 6, 2012)

I have worked for a couple of tree services, one was a fairly big outfit and one was a small co. I have always worn a hardhat when doing tree work even on my own land. I have had branches fall or the climber dropped them without looking below first and that hardhat has probably saved me. I took alot of ribbing from the other guys on the big crew because I always wore my hat, ear protection, and glasses, but I never made a trip to the hospital!
Working as a ground man and working the ropes below a climber I would not do it without my gear! Bucking logs and limbing, I wear chaps also, and tuck those boot laces in! You don't want your boot laces causing a fall when your carying a chainsaw. Am I a safety natzi? You bet, I got all my fingers and I'm alive to tell about it!


----------

